# Pypes 2.5 Exhaust With X-Pipe is TOO QUIET



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My 67 has a new, stainless, 2.5 Pypes exhaust with the x pipe on it, and it's far too quiet. The previous owner claimed to have quiet mufflers on it, so I bought Cherry Bombs for it, but when I pulled the Pypes mufflers off they were straight throughs! 

My Vette has the same Cherry Bombs, with rams Horns and a base 350, and it's loud and sounds like a healthy big block... The GTO has Dougs headers and it's like being in a Lexus.

Does the X-Pipe quite things down? I never used one.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

In a way it does but it helps at high revs. The H pipe will give a deeper tone and works better with low revs


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Keeping your. Exhaust manifold crossover open and not using an x or h works great fro sound as well...that is what I do and then two straight thru manga flow mufflers requires two more manga flow resonators to get a perfect sound deep and just right


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Keeping your. Exhaust manifold crossover open and not using an x or h works great fro sound as well...that is what I do and then two straight thru manga flow mufflers requires two more manga flow resonators to get a perfect sound deep and just right


Exhaust manifold crossover? Do you mean the intake? I was going to seal it. My old 67 just had two bullet mufflers and it sounded like a tough guy... This Pypes system, sounds like a 305 Camaro, when you get on it. At idle, it sounds tough... very odd.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

armyadarkness said:


> Exhaust manifold crossover? Do you mean the intake? I was going to seal it. My old 67 just had two bullet mufflers and it sounded like a tough guy... This Pypes system, sounds like a 305 Camaro, when you get on it. At idle, it sounds tough... very odd.


I have


armyadarkness said:


> Exhaust manifold crossover? Do you mean the intake? I was going to seal it. My old 67 just had two bullet mufflers and it sounded like a tough guy... This Pypes system, sounds like a 305 Camaro, when you get on it. At idle, it sounds tough... very odd.


I have 2.5 magnaflow x pipes hooked up to Ram Air manifolds and it has a great sound. A little louder than I like but not enough to drown out the tunes.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> I have
> 
> I have 2.5 magnaflow x pipes hooked up to Ram Air manifolds and it has a great sound. A little louder than I like but not enough to drown out the tunes.


Hmmmm. I wonder if theres a blockage in the exhaust somewhere? It would also explain my running issues.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

armyadarkness said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder if theres a blockage in the exhaust somewhere? It would also explain my running issues.





armyadarkness said:


> Hmmmm. I wonder if theres a blockage in the exhaust somewhere? It would also explain my running issues.


Do you have heat riser valve between the exhaust manifolds and the down pipe? are the functioning right?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Do you have heat riser valve between the exhaust manifolds and the down pipe? are the functioning right?


No. I have Doug's headers


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m running HP2 Flowmasters each with thru laminar pull thru ‘cones’exhaust flow ,and an H pipe, not to quiet, not too loud
A Low bone boom when idling ,
And no annoying rasp
Just the old (like me) school sound , works well in my case
Pic is before the tails were finished


----------

